# Jasper Circle jigs for Router



## cassiusclay (Nov 10, 2006)

I have purchased two circle jigs from jasper model 200 and model 400 does anybody know of a diagram that shows you how to set up these two jigs two cut circles for speakers?

Thanks Clay


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm going to relocate this post in the Jigs and Fixtures forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Clay

This should help ▼

Jasper 200J Model 200 Circle Jig
Jasper 400J Model 400 Circle Jig 

Product Description
If you’re a speaker builder, then you need this tool! Introducing the Jasper Audio Circle Jig precision router attachments. 
These jigs convert your plunge router into a precision circle cutting device. 
The Model 200 will cut circles and mortises in 1/16" increments from 2-1/4" to 18-3/16" in diameter. Model 400 is perfect for tweeters and small midranges, cutting holes from 1" to 7-1/2". This makes it the ideal tool for creating highly accurate cutouts in custom built speaker cabinet baffles. 
Designed for use with MDF, plywood, particle board, solid woods and plastic sheet. Mounts directly to the base of 19 different models of plunge routers including Bosch 1613 and 1615, DeWalt 621 and 625, Freud FT2000E, Hitachi M8V, TR12 and M12V, Porter Cable 690 series and 7539, Skill 1823 and 1835, and all Sears, Ryobi and Makita models. Made in the U.S.A.
--------------
http://www.soundlabsgroup.com.au/c/Jasper/Jasper+Circle+Jigs.html

This should help you set it up and how to use it.

http://www.soundlabsgroup.com.au/pc/JA-200/Jasper/Sound

http://www.soundlabsgroup.com.au/pc/JA-400/Jasper/Sound

Bj


----------



## cnse55 (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anybody know why you would not just use a hole saw and a few common bits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

cnse55 said:


> Does anybody know why you would not just use a hole saw and a few common bits?


Hi cnse55

This is just my 2 cents 

Hole saws work great if the hole is smaller than 4" and you can cut it from both side of the stock ,but they don't cut CLEAN like a the router..
The cost of a 4" hole saw is not cheap then if you get into the 6" hole saw size you are looking at big bucks and a hvy.duty drill to turn them like a hole hog etc.

But with a router you can get the job done quick and easy without putting out big bucks just for a hole. 

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

CNSE, you do not have to spend the money for a jig, you can easily build your own from a piece of Plexiglas or Masonite. Homemade or store bought these jigs will let you make accurate circles quickly.


----------

